# Framers Almanac Winter 2009



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

A little article before the official release

http://news.mainetoday.com/updates/031815.html


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

"wet or snowy" for the northeast.... i bet i know which way my odds are favored


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;571684 said:


> "wet or snowy" for the northeast.... i bet i know which way my odds are favored


I love that forcast.....50% of wet or 50% of white, we have no idea! Althought buy the book, we have great articles about the moon!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tims, sounds kinda like our winter last season. when it _did_ snow, then it turned to all rain at the end. 50% of each. :realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;571696 said:


> tims, sounds kinda like our winter last season. when it _did_ snow, then it turned to all rain at the end. 50% of each. :realmad:


lol Yeah they would not be wrong then! 2 inches of snow then 2 inches of rain, what a great book!:crying::realmad:


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

so like last year...heavy snow fall warning and i wake up to start plowing to flurries.....its gonna be a great winter to plow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lol where was i during this heavy snowfall warning?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;572443 said:


> lol where was i during this heavy snowfall warning?


You dont rember that? We had a blizzard warning or somthing here! 10-14 inches of white gold, what did we get nothing, nada, zip!!!!!1


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So this Framers Almanac, is it for guys that are learning to build a house . LOL


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

This prediction sounds good for us n the Indy area, but as usual I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

whats the framers almanac predict stud consistancy for building to be like this winter. lol


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

plowman4life;573075 said:


> whats the framers almanac predict stud consistancy for building to be like this winter. lol


 LOL !!!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Any snow article that is titled like this one has to have some bite to the story.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,409774,00.html

wesportpayup


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

lets all hope that this forecast comes true we need a good winter


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

scottL;573518 said:


> Any snow article that is titled like this one has to have some bite to the story.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,409774,00.html
> 
> wesportpayup


I like the way they think!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

SE+C;573645 said:


> lets all hope that this forecast comes true we need a good winter


Yeah right, we were relaxing too much last year


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm going to have to change my tag line to the heading of that story .... "CATASTROPHIC " It makes my pocket book tingle - not sure I have heard any future looking statements ever use such language.. ( Unfortunately, I believe they are coming to this title due to a combination of cold, snow and cost of heating ).


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Check this out. its the almanacs prediction for October. Looks like winter is starting early...

*October 2008
1st-3rd Fair and cold. 
4th-7th Showery weather. 
8th-11th Turning fair and colder. 
12th-15th Cold wind and rain, followed by clearing and continued cold conditions. 
16th-19th Pleasant weather. 
20th-23rd Rain clears in Mid-Atlantic States, then fair and cold. Squalls in New England, with wet snow over mountains, then fair and cold.  
24th-27th Fair initially, then showers spread in from west, especially for Pennsylvania to Maine. 
28th-31st BOO! A cold spell arrives in time for Halloween. *

try and control yourself tim lol


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

looking forward in plowing something more than just sleet this year


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;583247 said:


> Check this out. its the almanacs prediction for October. Looks like winter is starting early...
> 
> *October 2008
> 1st-3rd Fair and cold.
> ...


I Hope that does not come tru, im going to Bar A on halloween night! Its a indoor/outdoor bar, i would not want the girls to be discourage from wearing less clothes ebcause its cold out! Plus halloween is the only day a girl can dress like a slut and get away with it!ussmileyflag


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

The guy's annual camping trip starts on the Oct 31st. I hope its not to cold. That could slow down the alcohol consumption.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;583425 said:


> I Hope that does not come tru, im going to Bar A on halloween night! Its a indoor/outdoor bar, i would not want the girls to be discourage from wearing less clothes ebcause its cold out! Plus halloween is the only day a girl can dress like a slut and get away with it!ussmileyflag


they can get away with it any day in my book!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

bike5200;583537 said:


> The guy's annual camping trip starts on the Oct 31st. I hope its not to cold. That could slow down the alcohol consumption.


or speed it up...gotta keep the body temp up!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

you know what i love the most is when they close down the city and schools based on the weather prediction and then we get nothing.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

you are always thinking tim


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Halloween is my girls birthday so its kinda hard to take in the view of all that is around me when im with her. but i must agree


----------



## RJ snow (Oct 4, 2005)

Funny thing bout the Farmers Almanac... If ya look back at,06,07& 08 they were actually quite acurate with there predictions !! Guess history really does repeat itself. Here's a new one to some of the newb's watch for the woolly catapilers the ones that seem to always be crossing the road. there black with a red stripe in the middle. Well the myth is...the larger the red stripe the more snow the area will get...especially if it makes it to the other side of the road. So you per push guys may not wanna run them over, were as the contract guys are splatting them, go figure...LOL


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought the wolly worm myth was the more black it has the colder/snowier the winter. I saw one last week that was almost all black xysport , I think, or mabey 

I guess we will have to wait and see.

Bossman


----------

